# LES CANNELL ex Blue Funnel/Cammell Lairds



## AVCan (Oct 15, 2015)

This is a bit of a long shot but I am looking to contact some of my dads old friends. My dad was Les Cannell, from Birkenhead, in the merchant navy, worked for Blue Funnel, cammell lairds and then with his friend, John Perry. My dad died in 2003 and I have very little memory of names he mentioned apart from John, another younger guy that was an apprentice called Paul. I also remember him talking about someone called Barry Wong. If anyone can put me in contact with any of them I would be eternally grateful. Many thanks in advance, Alice


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Alice,

firstly on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. 
With regard to your search I am going to change the title of the thread to Les Cannel ex Blue Funnel/Cammell Lairds. This may be more appropriate and get more viewings.

Hawkey01


----------

